# bronzer / se faire bronzer



## nasti

Bonjour 

J'ai un problème avec le verbe "bronzer".
Dans cette phrase, on dira :

_Dès qu'elle sera arrivée au camping, elle commencera à ........................._

"à bronzer" ? ou "à se faire bronzer" ?

Je trouve les 2 formes.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## xmarabout

Généralement on utilise la forme active: _bronzer_


----------



## rolmich

Pour moi il y a nuance :
_Passant le plus clair de son temps à découvert, elle va bronzer (brunir) rapidement._
Dans cette phrase il n'y a pas l'intention de bronzer.
"se faire bronzer" par contre veut dire s'exposer au soleil avec l'intention de brunir.


----------



## TitTornade

nasti said:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un problème avec le verbe "bronzer".
> Dans cette phrase, on dira :
> 
> _Dès qu'elle sera arrivée au camping, elle commencera à ........................._
> 
> "à bronzer" ? ou "à se faire bronzer" ?
> 
> Je trouve les 2 formes.
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


 
Bonjour,
Je suis d'accord avec Rolmich :
"_Dès qu'elle sera arrivée au camping, elle commencera à *bronzer*"_
signifie qu'elle bronzera pendant qu'elle fera toute sorte d'activités à l'extérieur (monter la tente, discuter avec les voisins,...). Son but ne sera pas de bronzer, ça sera une conséquence naturelle de la vie à l'extérieur.
Par contre :
"_Dès qu'elle sera arrivée au camping, elle commencera à *se faire bronzer*"_
signifie qu'elle s'allongera volontairement dans un transat ou sur le sol, dans le but de bronzer.


----------



## nasti

Merci pour vos réponses  Je comprends maintenant la différence entre ces deux structures !


----------



## Little lily

Bonjour

Il y a un troisieme question pourtant, et j'aimerais avoir votre avis. Cette histoire bronzer / se bronzer. J'ai parle avec plein de francais qui disent que "se bronzer" est fausse, mais plein plein plein d'anglais croient que c'est correcte et disent "je me bronze sur la plage". La grosse dictionnaire dit: "sunbathe = (se) bronzer." Mystere! ~J'ai fait un peu de recherche dans ce forum et j'ai trouve une conversation qui dit qu'on ne "se bronze" pas. 
Qu'en pensez vous?

PS desole j'ai qu'un clavier anglais, ma manque d'accents n'est pas cense vous insulter.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Little lily,

Se bronzer au soleil est parfaitement correct.
On donne à soi-même (sa peau) la couleur du bronze, grâce à l'action du soleil sur la mélanine...


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Karine : tu dis "se bronzer" ? C'est étrange, cette tournure ne me parle pas !
Elle figure dans le CNTRL... mais je ne pense pas l'avoir déjà entendue.
Peut-être parce qu'en Lorraine on bronze moins bien qu'à Marseille


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

TitTornade said:


> [...] Peut-être parce qu'en Lorraine on bronze moins bien qu'à Marseille


 
Comme partout, on fait souvent bronzette.


----------



## itka

> Il y a un troisieme question pourtant, et j'aimerais avoir votre avis.  Cette histoire bronzer / se bronzer. J'ai parle avec plein de français  qui disent que "se bronzer" est fausse, mais plein plein plein d'anglais  croient que c'est correcte et disent "je me bronze sur la plage".


Je pense que je suis d'accord avec "plein de Français" et pas avec "plein plein plein d'Anglais" !  Ni avec Karine... 

Comme l'ont dit Rolmich et Tit'Tornade, tout est dans l'intention.
Si je vais au soleil, sur la plage, en maillot de bain, c'est bien pour _me faire bronzer._ Si l'on me demande où je vais, je répondrai : _"Je vais me faire bronzer"_ et non "je vais bronzer".

Par contre, si je fais mes courses, si je vais travailler, si je marche dans la rue et qu'il fait soleil, _je ne me fais pas bronzer, _mais_ je bronze_ (quand même) ! 

Je n'emploie jamais "se bronzer" et je dois dire que je ne l'ai jamais entendu non plus... Pourtant je vis sur la Côte et le bronzage est une activité très répandue par ici, sûrement beaucoup plus qu'en Lorraine, en effet !


----------



## Little lily

Cher tous
(j'ai trouvé un moyen d'ajouter les accents!)
Merci pour vos réponses. C'est très intéressant pour moi de lire tout ça. 

En fait je suis nouveau professeur de français dans un école normal au nord d'angleterre et le chef (un anglais) du département enseignait aux éleves "je me bronze sur la plage" (puisqu'on est on train de étudier 'les vacances'). Les Powerpoints de la dame (anglaise) que j'ai remplacé sont marqués "je me bronze sur la plage", (et j'ai vu ça dans les deux écoles où j'ai appris à énseigner - c'est pour tout cela que j'ai dit "plein d'anglais")  

J'ai essayé de corriger sans être je-sais-tous (après tout, je suis beaucoup plus jeune) et il est dur à dire aux éleves que "le chef du département des langues a tort". (En plus, beaucoup de profs de français ici (lui inclut) marquent "lundi le neuf mai" au tableau (ardoise?), alors que moi, je croyais que c'était "lundi neuf mai", mais notre assistante dit que les deux ne sont pas faux). _(Egalement, elle est frustré que mes antecédents (si je ne viens pas d'inventer ce mot) ont appris aux éleves d'utiliser "bof" comme adjectif, comme "je trouve les mathématiques bof parce que j'ai trop de devoirs".)_

Je croyais que ça devait être comme une de ces choses qu'on apprends tous à l'école, mais qui est, soit fausse (mais l'erreur est continué par chaque nouvelle génération de profs), ou c'est que  personne ne l'utilse, comme la fameuse "my tailor is rich" ou notre version, "la plume de ma tante est sur la table". Notre assistante de français qui vient de La Rochelle est d'accord avec moi, mais quand j'ai regardé dans la dictionnaire, ça a dit, comme je vous ai dit, "(se) bronzer", sans aucune explication sur pourquoi ces deux lettres soient entre parentheses, ou même là du tout.

Je suis donc très reconfortée d'entendre vos suggestions puisque maintenant je comprends cette histoire de se faire bronzer = sunbathe _/ _sun myself / soak up some sun  et bronzer = catch the sun / get a tan / go brown, plutôt comme conséquence.

Merci encore

LL.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je suis aussi d'accord avec la différence que vous faites entre « se faire bronzer » (action volontaire) et « bronzer » (malgré soi). Mais on ne peut pas dire que « se bronzer » (action aussi volontaire) n'existe pas ! Je ne l'utilise moi-même pas vraiment (je préfère « se faire bronzer », ou « faire bronzette » ), mais je vous assure que je l'ai lu et que je l'entends bien souvent.  N'allez donc pas affirmer que ça n'existe pas ou que ça ne se dit pas, surtout si vous risquez votre place !


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

si après  mes vacances à la mer je rentre chez moi et les amis me trouvent bronzée, que puis-je dire?

J'ai bronzé
Je me suis bronzée

Merci de votre aide


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut ilie86,

Si tu es toute bronzée et qu'on le remarque, c'est qu'on sait déjà que tu as pris le soleil, que tu as (beaucoup) bronzé...


----------



## ilie86

Quel auxiliaire faut il employer?

J'ai bronzé
Je me suis bronzée
Tu t'es bronzée
Tu as bronzé


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si tu lis tout ce fil, tu verras que les Français préfèrent plutôt _avoir_ (j'ai bronzé, tu as bronzé), car la forme "se bronzer" semble moins utilisée (on lui préfère "se _faire_ bronzer").


----------



## ilie86

Ok... donc si je marche sous le soleil et quand je rentre le soir j'ai la marque de mon T-shirt, mon entourage pourra me dire: tu as bronzé.

Par contre, si je vais à la mer en vacances et je vais à la plage dans le but de brunir, je dirai: je vais me faire bronzer (j'ai l'intention de bronzer)


----------



## ar&gato

J'ai vraiment du mal avec ceux "je me suis bronzée". Il est vrai que le CNTRL en fait mention mais, même si je le sens bien quand le ciel se fait bronzer, à cause des voitures qu'on fait réparer, des beignets qu'on fait frire que je préfère nettement me faire bronzer.


----------



## lauramaitland

Alors est-ce que je peux dire correctement en français:  Quand j'étais en Floride mes sœurs et moi nous sommes faites bronzer.


----------



## Roméo31

lauramaitland said:


> Alors est-ce que je peux dire correctement en français:  Quand j'étais en Floride mes sœurs et moi nous sommes faites bronzer.



Bonjour, 
*
 1. Tu peux dire cela si tu laisses invariable le participe passé* : "Quand j'étais en Floride, mes sœurs et moi nous sommes *fait *bronzer."
*En effet, le participe passé de "se faire" suivi d'un infinitif reste invariable.*


Exemple : _Elle s'est *fait* renverser par une voiture _(Académie française, site internet, Rubrique "Le Dictionnaire", art. "Faire").



*2. "Se bronzer" est correct. 
*
_Le Grand Robert de la langue française _(seconde éd.) a enregistré ce verbe pronominal sans aucune restriction ni réserve. Il le définit et l'exemplifie ainsi : "*SE* BRONZER.  "S'exploser au soleil pour bronzer. Elle passe ses étés à *se* bronzer sur les plages." "...elle *se *bronzait au soleil en compagnie de Théorème et ils étaient presque nus." (M. Aymé.)

J. Girodet dit même : "Dans le style soutenu, dire plutôt _*se* bronzer_ " (au lieu de "bronzer").


----------



## lauramaitland

J'apprécie beaucoup votre explication et votre aide et enfin j'arrive à comprendre. Merci, Laura


----------



## volo

ilie86 said:


> Quel auxiliaire faut il employer



Cet été, tous les jours j'allais à la plage et *je me faisais bronzer*. Tous les jours, j'allais *me bronzer*.
En trois mois,* j'ai beaucoup bronzé.*
Et maintenant,* je suis bronzé(e).*



P.S. Vraiment, ça fait chaud au cœur de le dire maintenant, quand il règne un froid polaire, du moins, du côté de chez nous !


----------

